# 12 days late and neg test



## mauimama5 (Apr 12, 2005)

hello.....
*I guess my question is how long after a missed period could you still get a negative result?* I am 12 days late with some possible symptoms but tested two and 4 days ago and got BFN. Maybe my symptoms are pent up PMS?

Lori,








partner to Danny








mom to Dylan 12







, Dale, 8







, Amber 6







, Jaiden 22







: months, and Charlie 6 months







:


----------



## MommyChani (Apr 8, 2002)

B"H

i don't have an answer for you, I will add to your question as it's similar...
i had my last period two months ago, it is not uncommon for me to get it after 5-6 weeks, but 8 weeks is a lot. I took 3 home pregnancy tests each a few days a part and they came out negative...time to take a blood test you think? this would be my fourth pregnancy, the first one after a miscarriage I had earlier this year.


----------



## dancindoula (Jun 20, 2005)

Do you know when you ovulated? It's possible that if it was considerably later than usual you would not yet have started af. Otherwise, it might be time to get a blood test.


----------



## MommyChani (Apr 8, 2002)

B"H

well I did take a blood test which came out negative







my midwife said it could be the bfing factor kicking in again, my 22 month old dd has been nursing frequently again so that may just be it. but boy do i really want to be preggo again, i guess will have to scale down on the nursing, but she doesn't let!


----------



## dancindoula (Jun 20, 2005)

Hugs to you, mama! I'm sorry your test didn't come out the way you hoped. Enjoy the time you have with your nursling at your breast. She's still benefitting so much by your loving nourishment







, and she really won't be doing this forever. I know how disappointing it can be though to think "maybe, maybe" and then have it not be true, so one more big hug your way.









Blessings,
Aron


----------

